# Pioneer GEX-P920XM



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Those of you who've installed it, where in the car did you put the unit and the antenna? Trying to see if I have to run the lines all the way to the trunk or maybe there is a better option.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ask member LS2 MN6. Not sure why but, for some reason, I recall him having that unit in his car. The mind can be a strange thing sometimes.......


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I mounted the antenna on the roof centered just above the back glass, used a credit card and pushed the wire under the weather strip and ran all the way up and came in the drivers door jam and in through the loom that goes to the door, the module will fit under the center console just behind the shifter, on a m6 idk about a auto car...The pioneer Bluetooth module is even larger, it was the pain to find a place for it


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks. It hopefully it makes it easier to install in front. Fortunately I don't have to deal with the BT module. You just tapped the yellow wire to the yellow on the harness?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I do have that unit!

I mounted mine on the trunk decklid just behind the CHMSL. I ran the cable from the XM Module (which is mounted in the trunk), up the gooseneck (ziptying it to the existing bundle, and then wrapping it back around under the felt on the trunk lid. The weather stripping of the trunk does let a tiny bit of water in if you directly spray that location, otherwise no leaks to speak of.

I can take a picture of my mounting location if you so need it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I do have that unit!
> 
> I mounted mine on the trunk decklid just behind the CHMSL. I ran the cable from the XM Module (which is mounted in the trunk), up the gooseneck (ziptying it to the existing bundle, and then wrapping it back around under the felt on the trunk lid. The weather stripping of the trunk does let a tiny bit of water in if you directly spray that location, otherwise no leaks to speak of.
> 
> I can take a picture of my mounting location if you so need it.


Could you please? Much appreciated. Also the yellow wire, did you tap that into the yellow wire of the harness bundle at the tail light?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Could you please? Much appreciated. Also the yellow wire, did you tap that into the yellow wire of the harness bundle at the tail light?


The yellow wire runs to the front to the HU. The ground wire is tapped into the tail light ground. I'll try to get the picture tomorrow.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Most awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

the yellow wire is intended to be ran to the yellow wire in the radio harness, however any constant positive will work. it has to be a constant to keep the memory in the tuner.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay. Got it, thanks.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not very good. I didn't feel like ripping my trunk apart, but you can see the general idea.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the antenna in the same spot shown above. I probably should have put my tuner there, but I ran the antenna to the front along the passenger side and placed the tuner above the hush panel just below the blower motor.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pic MN6. Probably better there than the gas tank cage I was thinking about. 

Did you all put anything between the antenna and the lid? Trying to prevent scratches.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Thanks for the pic MN6. Probably better there than the gas tank cage I was thinking about.
> 
> Did you all put anything between the antenna and the lid? Trying to prevent scratches.


I didn't put anything between the lid, I do have some scratches but nothing I'm overly worried about (my front end is a rock chip nightmare since mine is a DD). If you don't want scratches, then take the antenna off (throw it on the underside) before using an auto car wash. Other than that it really never moves (and thus never creates scratches).

You'll have to cut some "relief" into the felt that sticks on the gas tank if you mount the XM Module where I did (I basically cut two 1 inch cuts in it, never removing any material, just cuts). I tried to take a picture of that with my iPhone, but it came out fuzzy.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I Understand what you're saying. Did you ground it on the frame? I can't quiet tell.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BWinc said:


> I Understand what you're saying. Did you ground it on the frame? I can't quiet tell.


Nope I tapped into the tail lamps, they have a ground signal.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone that has this XM module ever get a "check antenna" error message? Mine randomly gives this message, has only done it a hand full of times, and usually i can just power off the radio and it will come back on working. anyone else seen this problem or do i just have a lemon?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Never had a check antenna issue.

If I start the car in a place with weak signal I don't get the fancy station icons on my preset list, but that's it (I have the Z130BT Software on my HU).

How is your antenna routed? The reason I put mine in the trunk is that is where most OE's put it as to make the antenna routing as short as possible.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

My antenna is on the roof in the rear and the wire is just tucked under the weatherstripping and in through the driver door


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mddrummer911 said:


> My antenna is on the roof in the rear and the wire is just tucked under the weatherstripping and in through the driver door


Maybe it's pinched somewhere?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Ran the cables for XM and the back up camera to the front. Now going to tap the XM and the back up camera into the tail harness. Just confirming my wires. Reverse camera positive into the light green and grounds for both into the black. Correct?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

C903

Connector Part Information

• 7283-1261-90 
• 6-Way F (BU) 

Connector Part Information

• 7282-1261-90 
• 6-Way M (BU) 

Pin
Wire Color
Circuit No.
Function

Pin
Wire Color
Circuit No.
Function

1
BK/BU
650
Ground

1
BK/BU
650
Ground

2
BN/WH
650
Ground

2
BK/BU
650
Ground

3
BU
1315
Right Rear Turn Signal Lamp Supply Voltage

3
BU
1315
Right Rear Turn Signal Lamp Supply Voltage

4
L-GN
24
Backup Lamp Supply Voltage

4
L-GN
24
Backup Lamp Supply Voltage

5
BU/RD
20
Stop Lamp Supply Voltage

5
BU/RD
20
Stop Lamp Supply Voltage

6
BN
9
Park Lamps Supply Voltage

6
BN
9
Park Lamps Supply Voltage


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Brilliant. I had that messed up. What I had labelled as constant power was actually Pin 4/Backup Lamp PS on the female plug. Still looks like yellow under light. Also I didn't see the blue stripe on Pin 1 Ground. 

Thanks again for the information and your patience.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Brilliant. I had that messed up. What I had labelled as constant power was actually Pin 4/Backup Lamp PS on the female plug. Still looks like yellow under light. Also I didn't see the blue stripe on Pin 1 Ground.
> 
> Thanks again for the information and your patience.


No problem!

I'm paranoid about wires, I think I triple check them.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup. Same here. Especially since the last time I swapped a radio it was on a '95 Villager and literally plug'n'play. 

Now on to soldering the speaker wires of the radio harness and the brake bypass.


----------

